# Gymgirl130 Transformation



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

To start off I have been training and dieting consistently now for two years. I have always had a goal to one day compete in a figure competition. I have started a strict diet that is around 900-1200 calories (protein 130-150, carbs 25-100, fats 20-30) back in Oct 31, 2011. When I first started I weighed 146.4lbs and am down to 131.0lbs. I will be posting my diet and workout regimen every day so you can take a look and tell me what you think. My plan is to do a local figure or bikini and am seeking some more diet advice and critiquing. Thanks below are some recent pics of me taken tonight.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thurs 1-26-12 (low carb day)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 1oz turkey sausage and veggies

Meal 2: 3oz chicken and 1oz almonds

Meal 3: 4oz chicken large salad

Meal 4: 4 oz chicken 1C leafy greens and veggies

Meal 5: 5 oz chicken 6 asparagus spears and mushrooms

Macros: 829 cals.. 26.5 fat.. 27.2 carbs.. 124.8 protein


----------



## .V. (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to see that you've started a journal.  They are motivational and help you keep yourself on track.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there!  Welcome to journal land.

So are you carb cycling?  I truly believe that 800 calories is too low to be on.  But that is just me.  What are your goals right now?


----------



## Pony (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome, great meal ideas!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not really sure what I am doing it seems my body won't budge so I just started carb cycling. one really low day, moderate, high then just repeating. My calories are usually between 900-1200 today was just low for some reason. My goal is to do a figure competition, gain muscle and I want to get down to 12% bf or lower.



IslandGirl said:


> Hi there!  Welcome to journal land.
> 
> So are you carb cycling?  I truly believe that 800 calories is too low to be on.  But that is just me.  What are your goals right now?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday 1-27-2012

*Diet:*

Meal 1: 1/2 banana
Meal 2: 4 egg whites, 1/2 C brown rice, 1 oz turkey sausage, 3oz chicken, veggies
Meal 3: 4 egg whites, 1/2 apple 
Meal 4: 4oz chicken, 1 C spinach and veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 5: 4oz chicken, 1 C spinach and veggies
Meal 6: 5oz salmon, 1C spinach, 6 asparagus spears  
Macros: 1,112cals  27.5fat  93.8carbs  127.5pro

*Work out: Legs/Abs*

Circuit- 5 rounds
BB squat- 95lbs/15rep 
Lunge Jumps- 20 rep
Straight leg dead lifts- 65lbs/15rep 
Reverse Crunch on bench- 30/25/20/20/15 reps

Circuit
Leg press- 130lbs/15rep, 115lbs/20rep, 100lbs/30rep
Leg curls- 50lbs/15rep, 40lbs/20rep, 30lbs/20rep
Leg ext.- 60lbs/15rep, 50lbs/20rep, 40lbs/30rep

Abduction- 130lbs/15rep slow 10rep fast, 3X
Adduction- 130lbs/15rep slow 10rep fast, 3X
Calves- 10lbs DB, toes pointed in/out/straight 15rep slow/10rep fast 2X
Decline Crunches- 25reps/10lbs 4X

AM: Cardio 30min
PM: Cardio 30min

*Supplements I take every day*

Women's multi
CLA 3X a day
Fish oil (only if my fats are low)
Vitamin C, E
Glucosamine
Calcium + D3
BCAA and glutamine (post work out)
ZMA (at night)


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 27, 2012)

you look good already...you're in the right spot...the members here are very supportive and there's alot of knowledge


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good luck getting to the local comp and with progression.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 28, 2012)

1-28-2012

*Diet:*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz chicken, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1T pb, celery, 4oz chicken
Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 3oz chicken, 1oz turkey sausage, 4 egg whites, veggies
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 2oz avocado
Macros- 1204cals, 35.3g fat, 77.7g carb, 148.6g pro

*Work out:*

Ran 3 miles


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Gymgirl130!

We got something in common:
We are striving for excellence.
My goal is to compete in a natural bodybuilding competition (in Germany) in 2013.

I wish you good luck. 
Keep up your high discipline and motivation and I´m sure you will realize your goals.

You do look already! 

But at the very core of bodybuilding there is some wild voice - deep within - that is never satisfied with the current physique.

And it´s that voice that keep us moving forward, step by step, restless wanderers on the path of our lifelong dreams.

Cheers,

Heart Muscle


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey there - I'll be following along.    When are you thinking of competing?

Your calories do seem really low - how tall are you?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 29, 2012)

Heart Muscle said:


> Hi Gymgirl130!
> 
> We got something in common:
> We are striving for excellence.
> ...



Well said Heart Muscle!! These forms have really kept me motivated and doing online journals have helped me stay on track. Thanks and good luck competing!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 29, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey there - I'll be following along.    When are you thinking of competing?
> 
> Your calories do seem really low - how tall are you?



Great that you will be following along! I am 5' 7" and competing march 24. I don't know if I am going to do figure or bikini though. I have raised my calories a bit and I have noticed some good changes with my energy levels. Hopefully next time I compete I'll know where to be at with my calorie range.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 29, 2012)

1/29/2012

*Diet* 

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz chicken, 1 oz turkey sausage, veggies, 1/2 tsp olive oil 
Meal 2- 4 egg whites, 1/2 C oatmeal 
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, veggies, 5oz sweet potato 
Meal 4- 4oz turkey slices, 1T pb w/celery sticks 
Meal 5- 5oz chicken, 2oz avocado, 1C spinach w/veggies 
Macros- 1,317cals, 45.1 fat, 84.5 carb, 144.8pro 

*Work out *
Cardio- 45min 
10 min warm up, 30min sprints (1min sprint/1min walk), 5min cool down


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Me in Red:



Gymgirl130 said:


> am seeking some more diet advice and
> critiquing.


 


Gymgirl130 said:


> Friday 1-27-2012
> 
> *Diet:*
> 
> ...


 


Gymgirl130 said:


> 1-28-2012
> 
> *Diet:*
> 
> ...


 


Gymgirl130 said:


> 1/29/2012
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


 
I do nutrition for a living so just giving you some advice.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Me in Red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks IslandGirl for the critiquing and advice, I appreciate it! yes I  weigh my turkey slices out and I just now eliminated  fruit since I am  so close to competing. That day when I had the banana it was  a pre-work  out meal. I usually wake up really early have a piece of fruit then  head to the gym. Now, I just have  a cup of coffee and go then I start  eating my meals after. I will def increase my protein. Thanks again!!


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

ugh, I get you on the morning workouts.  We do our weights at 5 a.m. and it's difficult to get food down that early.  I end up having just my pre-workout drink and going, and some days it's just tough!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> ugh, I get you on the morning workouts. We do our weights at 5 a.m. and it's difficult to get food down that early. I end up having just my pre-workout drink and going, and some days it's just tough!


 
Me to I'm jealous of all the bulkers and others who get to eat before hitting the gym, 

I add in a drink with about 10g BCAA's (Modern BCAA currently but Monster just came out with that's no carb as well going to have to try)pre-workout along with All-Out which so far has helped me always make it through.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 30, 2012)

1/30/2012

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz turkey slices, veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach w/veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach w/veggies, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 1/2 T olive oil, 4 asparagus spears 
Totals-  1339cals, 41.6fat, 95.9carb, 147.7pro

No condiments, no salt/seasonings, I only have some lemon juice on salads
coffee throughout the day with some splenda or zero cal sweetener

*Supplements*-same

*Work out *

AM- Upper Body/Abs

Incline DB press- 25lbs X 15rep, 20lbs X 20rep, 20lbs X 30rep
Pec dec flys- 70lbs X 15rep, 60lbs X 20 rep, 45lbs X 30rep
Smith machine shoulder press (weight doesn't include bar) 30lbs X 15, 20lbs X 20rep, 10lbs X 30rep
Side lateral raise- 10lbs X 15rep, 7.5lbs X 20rep, 5lbs X 30rep
Lat Pull down- 70lbs X 15lbs, 55lbs X 20rep, 40lbs X 30rep
Cable rows- 65lbs X 15rep, 55lbs X 20rep, 40lbs X 30rep
standing bicep e-zbar curl- 40lbs X 15, 30lbs X 20, 20lbs X 30rep
Tricep push down- 35lbs X 15rep, 30lbs X 20rep, 25lbs X 30rep

Abs
Hanging leg raises- 15,20,30 reps
Decline crunches- 10lbs 15,20,30 reps
side oblique crunches- 15, 20, 30 each side

PM- Cardio 45min


----------



## fit4life (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I'm not really sure what I am doing it seems my body won't budge so I just started carb cycling. one really low day, moderate, high then just repeating. My calories are usually between 900-1200 today was just low for some reason. My goal is to do a figure competition, gain muscle and I want to get down to 12% bf or lower.


 

Just some advice that really helped me, because you sound EXACTLY like me years ago.  

YOU HAVE TO EAT TO DROP BODY FAT.

If you can afford to hire someone, do it.  The knowledge you gain is something you can have forever.  I actually worked with Islandgirl before and she knows what she is doing.  It's not a plug or an endorsement, just the facts.

Best of luck to you!  I hope you can obtain all of your goals.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 31, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Just some advice that really helped me, because you sound EXACTLY like me years ago.
> 
> YOU HAVE TO EAT TO DROP BODY FAT.
> 
> ...



Thanks xyz! I know I have increased the cals a little. I'm just scared to go to high on cals and carbs. It's tough finding the right amount I need but I think I am making progress. I already look and feel a lot better.


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

It's such a hard concept for us to 'get it'.  I know the first time I hired someone to help with my diet, he started me on 1700 cals and low cardio 3 x a week,  I'm like WTF????  I'm going to be a COW!    But, I leaned out soooo much, granted it took a while because I overdid my cheat meals..LOL... but I've never had such good results..  I think at the end of it all I was up to 2000 cals a day and still losing bodyfat, and I'm only 5'4"    Seemed like I was constantly eating _something_


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 31, 2012)

Omerta2010 & Katt, which pre-work outs do you two use? I need a good energy boost in the morning, I usually just drink coffee.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 31, 2012)

1mr is good!


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

My ultimate that I love - Gaspari Super Pump - but my system can't handle it.  I do No Xplode - it's ok, it get me going, but not super great.

I have tried Razor 8, that stuff just tears my stomach up.. ugh.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> It's such a hard concept for us to 'get it'.  I know the first time I hired someone to help with my diet, he started me on 1700 cals and low cardio 3 x a week,  I'm like WTF????  I'm going to be a COW!    But, I leaned out soooo much, granted it took a while because I overdid my cheat meals..LOL... but I've never had such good results..  I think at the end of it all I was up to 2000 cals a day and still losing bodyfat, and I'm only 5'4"    Seemed like I was constantly eating _something_



I know I am always eating and its hard for to go over a certain amount of calories because I have always been told to never go passes 1200. But I think I am getting the hang of it and I love dieting even more now since I get to eat more!


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes I find myself going back to the same "I'm eating too much" scenario when I'm cutting. LOL   someday I'll really get it....


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks xyz! I know I have increased the cals a little. I'm just scared to go to high on cals and carbs. It's tough finding the right amount I need but I think *I am making progress. I already look and feel a lot better*.


 

Nothing else matters.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Omerta2010 & Katt, which pre-work outs do you two use? I need a good energy boost in the morning, I usually just drink coffee.


 
Beyond Nutrition at BuildingBrawn.com

I take a scoop and a half of the All-Out and then one of the Strike HD-8

If you contact Joe Franco, (he has a journal here) you can buy direct from him. It's his and Juggernaut (also in the journals) company. 

I tried Jacked3D and White Flood before I found this stuff, and both had so much caffeine that I'd get major headaches. The All-Out gives me the rush but no jitters or headaches. 

The Strike HD-8 is a fat burner, but closest thing I've found to the old ephedrine days and I've tried almost everything that isn't illegal. 

And if all else fails my last resort is to buy a bottle of ABB's - Speed Stack and sip that through my workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> Yeah, sometimes I find myself going back to the same "I'm eating too much" scenario when I'm cutting. LOL someday I'll really get it....


 
Make sure you let me know the trick because it isn't just you ladies who fall into the trap. I've always been a big guy, so am so jealous of everybody who get to "bulk"


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 31, 2012)

1/31/2012

*Diet*- tried doing a mod carb day while keeping my fats high. Is this too high for fats?

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2 T pb w/celery sitcks
Meal 3- 4oz turkey burger, 2oz avocado, 1C spinach
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 3oz sweet potato
Meal 5- 1 can of tuna
Meal 6- 4oz chicken, 12 almonds, 1C spinach
Totals- 1,438cals 52.4 fat, 71.1 carb, 175.7 pro

*Work out:* AM
Lower body (3 sets on all 15,20,30 reps)

BB squat feet close- 135, 115, 95
Straight Leg DL- 115, 95, 75
Leg Ext- 60, 50, 40
Lying Leg Curl- 55, 40 (feet far apart for 10 reps and close for 10 reps), 40 (feet far apart for 15 reps &  close for 15 reps)
Hip Ext- 75, 62.5, 50
Abduction- 170, 150, 130
Adduction- 170, 150, 130
Seated Calf raises- 70lbs ( only 2 sets but toes pointed out, in and straight 15 slow rep and 10 fast rep)

PM: Cardio
Stair-master (the one you have to step up on) 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Beyond Nutrition at BuildingBrawn.com
> 
> I take a scoop and a half of the All-Out and then one of the Strike HD-8
> 
> ...



Thanks I will have to give them a try!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 1, 2012)

*2/1/2012*

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oatmeal  

Meal 2- 4 oz chicken, 1oz almonds     
                                                                                                                                Meal 3- 4oz turkey slices, 1C spinach, veggies, 2oz avocado           

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1/2 bell pepper    

Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 4 asparagus spears 

Meal 6- 4oz chicken, 2 T pb w/celery sticks

Totals-1350cals 49.8fat, 54.8carbs, 171.9pro





*Work out*- Cardio/Abs

*AM*-Cardio- 10 min warm up, 20 min sprints (1 min sprint @ 10-11mph/1 min walk @ 4mph), 10 min @ 5% incline 4mph, 5 min cool down..45 total min   

*PM*- Cardio 30 min elliptical
Abs
Leg raises on decline bench- 15/20/25reps
Cable crunch- 70lbsX15rep, 80X20,80X25
Torso machine- 50lbsX15rep, 50X20, 50X25 (each side)

I was way tired today I think I was the low carb. I don't know if I can handle another low carb day barley got through my 2nd cardio session.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 2, 2012)

2/2/2012
*
Diet*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal

Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1oz almonds

Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 6oz sweet potato, veggies

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1/4C brown rice

Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 4 asparagus spears, 1/2 T evoo

Meal 6- 1 can tuna (dry)

Totals-1498cals    42.6g fat, 95.3g carbs, 184.1g pro

*Work out*- Upper body/cardio

AM: Cardio HIIT on bike 45 min

PM: Upper body
reps on all 15,20,25

Flat bench-85lbs, 85lbs, 75lbs
DB flys on bench- 17.5, 17.5, 17.5
DB row- 30, 30, 30
Back ext. holding 25lb plate
DB shoulder press- 25, 22.5, 20
Front raises holding 25lb plate
Revers pec dec- 55, 55, 55
Incline DB curls- 15, 15, 15
Overhead tricep ext- 30, 30, 25

I was feeling good today after my work out so I decided to take a pic! A  few tweaks here and there really helped. Thanks so much to everyone  that is helping me especially sassy69, fit4life, islandgirl and v.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice guns girl!!!  You got some size on them!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ yeah nice picture!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice guns girl!!!  You got some size on them!





katt said:


> ^^ yeah nice picture!




lol a work in progress!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 3, 2012)

*2/3/2012*

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz tilapia, veggies, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, spinach
Meal 4- 6oz chicken, spinach, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- 1 can tuna dry
Meal 6- casein shake, 1T pb
totals- 1,470cals 41.6g fat, 77.7g carbs, 198.6g pro

*Work out*

Lower body/Abs
All Reps (15, 20, 25)

BB squat wide stance- 90lbs, 90lbs, 90lbs
Lunges on smith (weight doesn't include bar)- 70, 70, 70
Leg Press- 130, 130, 130
Leg Ext- 50, 50, 50
Seated leg curl- 60, 65, 65
Calves on smith machine (weight doesn't include bar)- 70lbsX3, toes pointed out 15reps slow 10reps fast, toes pointed straight 15reps slow 10reps fast
Machine Crunches- 3 sets of 15/20/25reps
side oblique- 3 sets of 15/20/25reps

Cardio- 30min on elliptical


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

I have some idea to start but i am so much lazy,how to push myself,god help me!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 4, 2012)

2/4/2012

*Diet *

Meal 1- egg whites, veggies, 4oz turkey slices, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 12 almonds
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 2oz avocado, large salad w/veggies
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 6- 8oz fish, veggies
Meal 7- 1 scoop casein, 1/2 T pb
Totals-1,588cals 42.1g fat, 82.2g carbs, 217.1g pro

*Work out*- 50 min cardio


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

2/5/2012

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4oz chicken, 4 egg whites, veggies, 5 oz sweetpotato
Meal 2- turkey burger, veggies
Meal 3- chicken salad, 1tsp evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- chicken salad, 1tsp evoo
Meal 6- casein, 1T pb
Totals-1,414cals  

53.5g fat

52.1g carbs

183.6g protein


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

grootfac said:


> I have some idea to start but i am so much lazy,how to push myself,god help me!



Just start!! its tough to get motivated but after a while you will see results and stick with it to keep getting even better results!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

2/6/2012

*Diet*

Post Workout- 1 scoop whey 
Meal 1- 3oz chicken, veggies, 4 egg whites, 1/2 C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 3oz sweet potato
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 1 can tuna
Meal 5- 4 oz fish, 4 asparagus spears
Meal 6- 1 scoop casein, 1T pb
totals- 1,464cals 32.0g fat, 92.9g carb, 202.3g pro

*Work out:* Upper body/Abs (reps are all 15,20,25)

AM:Cardio 20 min on elliptical

Incline DB press- 30, 30, 25
pec dec flys- 70, 60, 60
Smith shoulder press (weight doesn't include bar)- 50, 40, 40
Side laterals (each arm)- 10lbs 3X
Lat Pull downs- 70lbs 3X
Cable row- 65lbs 3X
Standing bicep e-z bar curl- 40, 30, 30
Tricep push downs- 35lbs 3x

Abs: Hanging leg raises (15,20,30reps)
     Decline crunch holding 10lbs weight (15,20,30reps)
     Side oblique on floor (15,20,30reps)

PM: Cardio 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 7, 2012)

2/7/2012

*Diet- (high carbs)*

post workout- 1 scoop whey
Meal 1- 4egg whites, 3oz chicken, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1can tuna, veggies, 3/4 brown rice
Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/2 brown rice
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 5- 4oz fish, 4egg whites, veggies
totals-1,469cals 23.5g fat 130.2g carbs 187.1g pro

*Work out- Lower body*

Am:cardio 20 min on elliptical

all reps 15, 20, 25
BB squat feet close on smith (weight doesn't include bar)- 90lbs 3X
Straight leg DL- 85lbs 3X
Leg ext- 55lbs 3X
Lying leg curls- 50lbs 3X
Ab & Adduction- 150lbs 3X
seated calves- 70lbs toes pointed in (15 fast 10 slow), toes pointed straight (15 fast, 10 slow) 3X

PM: cardio intervals on bike 45min

Even though it was a high carb day I still felt really tired and exhausted. Tomorrow is a low carb we will see how that goes.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

You'll probably feel better tomorrow when those carbs have a chance to 'soak in'  LOL...

I like your diet right now... may have to steal that.....  guess I should ask first, huh.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

*2/8/2012

Diet*-(low carb day)

post work out- 1 scoop whey
meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz turkey burger, 1/3C oats
meal 2- 1 can tuna, 15 almonds
meal 3- 4egg whites, 4oz fish, veggies
meal 4- 4oz turkey breast slices, 15 almonds
meal 5- 6 oz chicken, 1C spinach
meal 6- 1T pb
Totals-1,543cals, 57.6g fat, 44.1g carb, 207.6g pro

*Work out- cardio/abs*

Cardio- 45min interval on elliptical
Incline leg raises 15, 20, 25 reps
cable crunches- 70lbs 25 rep 3X
torso twist- 50lbs 25reps 2X each side


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> You'll probably feel better tomorrow when those carbs have a chance to 'soak in'  LOL...
> 
> I like your diet right now... may have to steal that.....  guess I should ask first, huh.



You are right I did feel better today! the diet is all yours


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Bod Pod Results*

Last year I thought I was in shape, I was working out every day and dieting but cheating a little too much on the weekends. This year I have really dialed in my diet and have dropped all cheat meals and the results show. (The first pic is last year and the second is today)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 9, 2012)

*2/9/2012*

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 12 almonds
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2oz avocado, 12 almonds
Meal 4- 4 egg whites, 2T pb w/ celery sticks
Meal 5- 8oz fish, veggies
Meal 6- 4oz turkey burger, 4 egg whites 
Totals- 1,464cals, 54.2g fat, 50.0g carbs, 193.7g pro

Took a rest day today. Plan to go hard for 3 days then rest 1, then repeat. Just recently came down with a cold and trying to get better. 

Other than that my diet has been good. I have been keeping calories consistent at 1,500 and carb cycling, <50g for low days, 90g mod days, and 130g high days. Is 130g of carbs too high?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 10, 2012)

*2/10/2012

Diet* 

post workout- 1 scoop whey
Meal 1- 4 egg whites, veggies, 4 oz turkey breast, 1/3C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato, spinach
Meal 3- 4oz fish, 4 egg whites, veggies, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, veggies
Meal 6- 1 can tuna
totals-1,521 cals, 35.0g fat, 94.7g carb, 202.0g pro

*Work out
Upper body/Abs*

All reps (15, 20, 25)

flat bench- 85, 85, 80
DB flys on bench- 17.5lbs 3X
DB rows- 30lbs 3X
Back ext- holding 25lb plate 3X
DB shoulder press- 25, 25, 22.5
front raises- 25lb plate 3X
reverse pec dec- 55lbs 3X
DB incline curls- 15lbs 3X
overhead tri ext- 30, 25, 25 

Cardio: 45 min elliptical/treadmill

Still trying to get over this cold. Felt a lot better today that I took yesterday off.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 11, 2012)

*2/11/2012

Diet-High carb day*

*totals-*
1,579 cals, 27.6g fat, 125.9g carb, 204.7g pro

*Wkout- Lower body/cardio*

20 min cardio (did not do much cardio, will make it up on my rest day)

*Smith machine deep squat (wt doesn't include bar)*
70/15 
70/20 
70/25

*Lunges one foot on bench holding 10lb DB*
15/20/25 reps

*Leg Press*
130/15 
130/20
130/25

*Leg ext*
50/15
50/20
50/25

*Leg curls*
65/15
65/20
65/25
*
calf raises on smith (wt doesn't include bar)*
70/15 slow 10 fast reps 3X


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 13, 2012)

*2/13/2012

Diet*- Low carb

*Totals-*
1467cals, 58.6g fat, 48.3g carbs, 183.7g pro     

*Work out*- Cardio/abs

*Cardio*
20 min on Elliptical
40 min sprints/jog/walk/random hills on treadmill

*Abs*
Hanging Leg raises
15 straight, 10 sides 3X

Every Monday I weigh my self and I am up 4lbs from last Monday, at 135 now. I don't know if that's bad or good, I don't feel like I am getting fatter but who knows. I am really trying to sweat during my cardio sessions and trying to get rid of subcutaneous fat. I have been feeling bloated and I need my lower abs to flatten out. Hopefully it will come soon!

Yesterday was also a low carb/cardio day.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 14, 2012)

*2/14/2012*

*Diet*-Mod carb day

*Totals*- 1,495cals, 35.7g fat, 97.6g carb, 195.6g pro

*Work out*- Upper body/Abs/Cardio
*
Incline DB press*
30/15 
25/20
25/25

*Pec dec flys*
70/15
60/20
60/25

*Machine shoulder press*
30/15
30/20
30/25

*Side lateral raises*
10/15
10/20
10/25

*Lat pull downs*
70/15
70/20
70/25

*cable rows*
65/15
65/20
65/25

*standing ez bar curls*
40/15

*DB curls*
15/20
15/25

*Tricep push downs*
35/15
35/20
35/25
*
Decline crunches*
10/15
10/15
10/15

*Decline crunch twists*
10/15
10/15
10/15
*
Cardio *45min elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 15, 2012)

*2/15/2012*

*Diet*-high carb day

*Totals*     1459cals 22.9g fat, 128.2g carbs, 191.1g pro

*Work out
*
*Lower body/cardio*

*BB squat feet close on smith wt doesn't include bar*
90/15
90/20
90/25

*SLDL*
95/15
95/20
95/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Leg ext*
60/15
60/20
60/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Lying leg curl*
55/15
55/20
55/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Hip ext*
75/15
75/20
75/25

*Abduction*
150/15
150/20
150/25

*Adduction*
150/15
150/20
150/25

*seated calves*
70/15fast 10slow reps with toes pointed in and straight 3X

*Cardio*
10 warm up elliptical
20 CD stair master level 12

Felt a great pump in my work out today! I can see my shoulders and arms coming in a bit firmer, still need to work on lower abs.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 16, 2012)

*2/16/2012*
*
Diet- *low carb*

Totals- *1464cals, 61.4g fat, 44.7g carb, 192.3g pro

*Rest Day*

Its getting closer!! and I am freaking out!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are some progress pics!
Yesterday I did low carb and 90 min of cardio/Abs
Today will be moderate carb with upper body/cardio (will post work out later today)
I don't know if I should continue to carb cycle or what. I feel I need to look smaller should I start cutting cals back to 1200?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 19, 2012)

*2/19/2012*

Diet

Totals - Totals	1472cals, 26.6g fat, 126.7g carb, 183.6g pro

WO- Lower body/Abs/Cardio

BB Deep Squat
90/15
90/20
9025 

Walking Lunges w/40lb bar
30 total
40 "
50 "

Leg press (wide stance)
115/15
115/20
115/25

Leg Ext
50/15
50/20
50/25

Seated Leg Curls
70/15
70/20
70/25

Calves on smith (wt does not include bar)
70/toes pointed out 10 slow rep/10 fast rep, 3sets
70/toes pointed straight/10 slow 10 fast, 3 sets

Abs

leg raises on decline bench
15 3X 

Rotation machine
50/15 ea
50/15 ea

Cardio
Treadmill 30min
Elliptical 30min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 20, 2012)

*2/20/2012*

I have seen some changes in my mid section finally. I was getting scared  there for a while. My work outs have been great just did cardio today  and going to switch up my routine back to a split 8-10 rep range. 

*Diet- low carb*

*Totals*- 1468 cals, 58.4g fat, 49.4g carbs, 189.3 pro     

*WO*- Cardio

5min warm up, 5mile run @ speed 6 10mph, 5min cool down


----------



## Madmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Here are some progress pics!
> Yesterday I did low carb and 90 min of cardio/Abs
> Today will be moderate carb with upper body/cardio (will post work out later today)
> I don't know if I should continue to carb cycle or what. I feel I need to look smaller should I start cutting cals back to 1200?


 
You doing good girl, keep it up!

Nice selection in bikini there.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 21, 2012)

*2/21/2012*

*Diet*- No Carb Day

*Totals*- 1438cals, 63.9g fat, 39.9g carb, 173.8g pro

*WO*- Cardio 

30 min on elliptical w/sauna suit

It was suppose to be my rest day but I wanted to try the sauna suit out.  It made me sweat so much it was awesome!! Changing up my routine  starting tomorrow, will look something like this:

Chest/Arms
Quads/Calves
Back
Shoulders
Hamstrings/Glutes/Calves
Cardio
Rest and Repeat.. Will do 30-45min cardio everyday and a longer session  on just cardio days, also will hit abs every other day. I was debating  on whether to hit legs once a week or split them up.

I am getting so excited for my show I can't wait!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You doing good girl, keep it up!
> 
> Nice selection in bikini there.




Thanks!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 21, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> *2/21/2012*
> 
> *Diet*- No Carb Day
> 
> ...


ha ha great! For 3 weeks thats a nice little transfomation in the updated pics. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

*2/22/2012*

*Diet*- Mod carb

*Totals*- 1415cals, 39.2g fat, 84.9g carb, 182.0g pro

*WO*-Shoulders/Abs/Cardio

Smith Shoulder press (wt doesn't include bar)
30/10
40/10
50/10

Arnold press
15/10
20/10
20/10

Lateral raises w/arms bent
10/10
15/10
15/10

Front raises on pulley 
40/10
40/10
40/10

Up right rows on pulley
40/10
50/10
60/10

Reverse shoulder fly
10/10
15/8
15/8

Abs
Machine Crunches
65/20
80/20
80/20

Hammer strength Crunches (body wt)
15 rep front 3X
10 side oblique ea 3X

*Cardio*- 45min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

*2/23/2012*

*Diet*- high carb day

*Totals*- 1480cals, 21.6g fat, 147.1g carb, 175.7g pro

*WO*- Quads/Caves/Cardio

BB Squat
115/10
135/8
135/10

Leg Press
160/10
180/10
200/10

Leg Ext
60/10
70/10
80/10

Abduction
200/10slow 10pulses
200/"
200/"

Hack Squat
50/10
70/10
90/10

Calves on Smith (wt doesn't include bar)
50/10slow 10pulses toes pointed out for 1 set, toes pointed straight for 1 set
70/10s 10p
70/10s 10p
70/10s 10p

*Cardio*- 45min bike speed intervals w/progressive resistance


----------



## fit4life (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice workouts, glad you decided to go heavier again. Stay focused and positive!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

2/24/2012

Diet- low carb 

Totals- 1410cals, 53.9g fat, 41.2g carbs, 190.1g pro

WO- Chest/Arms/Abs/cardio

Flat bench
85/10
95/8
100/8

Hammer strength incline
70/10
80/8
80/8

Pec dec flys
70/10
85/8
85/8

Tricep Push downs
30/30
50/10
50/8
50/8

Incline skull crushers
30/15
40/12
50/10

push downs elbow out 
40/10
55/10
50/10

BB curls drop set
35,30,25/10,10,10 3X

Preacher curls w/ez bar
20/12
30/12
40/10

DB curls
15/10
15/10
15/10

Concentration curls
12.5/10
12.5/10

Abs
Hanging leg raises
25
25
25

Decline crunch holding 10lbs
20
20
20

Cardio-
Treadmill- 10min
Elliptical- 20min

Had a good work out today! Arms felt nice and pumped.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

2/25/2012

Diet- No Carbs

Totals-1,410cals, 61.2g fat, 39.4g carbs, 180.3g pro

Today was tough, very stressed and moody but after I got my work out in I felt better. 

WO- Hamstrings/Glutes/Calves/Cardio

Lying leg curls
40/30
70/10
80/8
80/8

kneeling leg curls
50/8 3X

SLDL
95/10
115/8
115/10

Lunges w/ one leg on bench
20lb DB/10 rep ea leg 3X

Hip ext
125/10 3X

Abduction
200/10slow/10pulses 3X

Seated calves (toes pointed straight & in)
130/10slow, 10 pulses 3X

Cardio- treadmill 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Nice workouts, glad you decided to go heavier again. Stay focused and positive!




Thanks! only 4 more weeks can't wait, very focused and love going heavy!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 26, 2012)

2/26/2012

Diet- Mod Carb

1,313totals, 40.4g fat, 78.9g carbs, 164.3g pro

WO- Back/Abs

lat pull downs
55/20
85/10
100/8
100/8

Dead lifts
95/12 3X

Machine Row
35 ea side/10-12 3X

Back torso ext
130/10
160/10
160/10

Abs
Cable crunches
80/25
100/25
100/25

leg raises on bench
25reps 3X

planks
1min 3X
side planks 1min ea side


----------



## unclem (Feb 27, 2012)

good pics gymgirl. nice legs to go with it. you should enter a beauty contest or something. your stunning. just a compliment as iam married. keep up the great work gymgirl.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice log.


----------



## malk (Feb 27, 2012)

cutting cals hard is a big mistake,youl end up stalling on your
weight loss,feel tired and unproductive workouts,keep your
carbs lowish 50-70 and increase fats and protein,so your just below
maintenance and hammer the cardio and weight sessions.
and have patience lol.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 27, 2012)

good job on log and training. and good luck in competition


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 27, 2012)

2/27/2012

Diet- High carbs

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3 oz chicken slices, veggies, 3/4C oats sprinkled w/splenda and cinnamon
Meal2- 4oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato
Meal3- 4oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, 1C spinach
Meal 4- 8oz fish, 1C spinach, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 5- 1can tuna, 1 C spinach, 4egg whites, 1tsp evoo

Totals- 1404 cals, 25.8g fat, 130.0g carbs, 166.9g pro

Since I am 4wks out I will be posting my meals instead of just totals, I have been lazy the last few wks srry. I also weighed my self this morning and I have gained another pound, now up to 137, don't know if I should be gaining weight at this point but who knows. 

WO- Cardio

Am: stair master intervals in sauna suit 60 min
Pm: elliptical 30 min, bike speed intervals 15min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 27, 2012)

unclem said:


> good pics gymgirl. nice legs to go with it. you should enter a beauty contest or something. your stunning. just a compliment as iam married. keep up the great work gymgirl.





ckcrown84 said:


> Nice log.





malk said:


> cutting cals hard is a big mistake,youl end up stalling on your
> weight loss,feel tired and unproductive workouts,keep your
> carbs lowish 50-70 and increase fats and protein,so your just below
> maintenance and hammer the cardio and weight sessions.
> and have patience lol.





bwrag said:


> good job on log and training. and good luck in competition



Thanks guys on the complements!! and I was actually thinking about keeping my carbs lower and eliminating the high carb day just low carb, no carb and moderate carb. It's nice to here the reassurance on not cutting cals I know I just need to be patient and things will come.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Here are some progress pics!
> Yesterday I did low carb and 90 min of cardio/Abs
> Today will be moderate carb with upper body/cardio (will post work out later today)
> I don't know if I should continue to carb cycle or what. I feel I need to look smaller should I start cutting cals back to 1200?




Great pictures and progress.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 29, 2012)

2/28/2012

Diet-low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2T pb, 1C spinach
Meal 3- 1C spinach, 4 oz chicken, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
meal 5- 7oz fish, 1C spinach, 4 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo

Totals-1,450cals, 59.3g fat, 50.7g carbs, 180.3g pro

WO- Back/Abs/Cardio

Pull ups w/assistance
10
10
14

Dead lifts
95/12 3X

Vertical traction
70/10
80/10
90/10

Machine row
70/10
85/10
85/10

Back torso ext
130/12
130/12
130/12

Abs
Machine crunches
60/25 3X

V-ups on floor
25 2X

Torso twists
50 total

Cardio
10min treadmill 6mph run
20min on row machine

2/29/2012

Diet-NO carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies, 2T pb
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, .75oz almonds
Meal 3- 1 C spinach, 4oz chicken, 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, .75oz almonds
Meal 5- 1C spinach, veggies, 7-8oz fish, 4egg whites, 1/2T evoo

Totals- 1,406cals, 63.4g fat, 32.4g carb, 178.2g pro

WO- Rest day


----------



## Pony (Mar 1, 2012)

The diet is amazing! How do you find the time?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 1, 2012)

3/1/2012

Diet- Higher carb

Meal 1- 1/3C oats, 4egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1 oz almonds
Meal 3- 7oz fish, 1/3C brown rice, 1C spinach, veggies
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2Tpb w/celery sticks
Meal 5- 1can tuna, 1C spinach, 4egg whites, 1/2 T evoo

Totals- 1470cals, 53.3g fat, 68.2g carb, 182.3g pro

WO- Leg/Abs/Cardio

Hack Squat
90/12
140/10
160/10
180/10

Leg press
205/12
295/10
385/8     

Leg ext (last set failure)
70/15
80/12
80/20

kneeling leg curls
50/10
50/10
55/10

Abduction
180/10 slow, 10 pulses, 10 slow 3X

Adduction
180/10 slow, 10 pulses, 10 slow 3X

Calf raises on smith
toes pointed out
90/10slow 10pulses 3x

toes pointed straight
90/10slow 10 pulses 3X

Cardio
Sprints on treadmill- 35 min 1min sprint/ 1min walk

10min jump rope- 25 dubs rest and repeat

15 min Ab Circuit

Felt better after I did my HIIT cardio. I think I am going to stick with that rather than long sessions.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kicking ass Gymgirl!!!

Keep focused!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pony said:


> The diet is amazing! How do you find the time?




I just make all my chicken and fish and what ever else that needs cooked on Sunday and every night I make my meals for the next day. I know, it's a lot of work and takes a lot of time but now that I am in the routine it's just a habit and part of my daily routine.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> The diet is amazing! How do you find the time?




I also might want to add that I don't watch tv, go out or sleep in. I'm constantly going and don't sit. I have to use my time wisely, I'm either at the gym, work, or studying. It's hard work but it keeps me busy!!


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gymgirl, Great log and great pics. Not being your rude but you are hot! Good for you!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 3, 2012)

3/2/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, .75oz almonds
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 4- 8oz fish, veggies, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 4egg whites, 1C veggies

WO- chest/arms

flat bench
95/10
105/8
105/8

HS incline
70/10
70/10
80/10

DB flys on bench
20/10
20/10
20/10

Dips
w/resistance 28lbs/12
22lbs/10
22lbs/10

Skull crushers
40/10
40/10
40/10
40/10

Reverse grip
30/10 4X

DB Curls
20/10 4X

Cable curls
40/10
50/10
55/10
60/10

Cardio- 30min on treadmill hills

3/3/2012

Diet-no carb

Meal 1- 8 egg whites, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, .75oz almonds, 1 C spinach
Meal 3- same as meal 2
Meal 4- 7 oz fish, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 1 Can tuna, 1C spinach, 1/2 T evoo, 4 egg whites

Totals-     1,361cals, 61.9g fat, 32.9g carb, 172.2g pro

WO- Shoulders/Abs/Calves

DB press
15/15
20/12
30/10
Drop set 10 reps ea
30/20/10

Machine shoulder press
50/10
65/10
80/10

Lateral raises
12.5/10 3X
Drop set 10 reps ea
12.5/10/5

Reverse pec dec
70/12
85/10
85/10
Drop set 10 reps ea
85/70/55

Seated Calves
Toes straight- 50lb ea/15 3X
Toes in-90lb 15 slow/10 pulses 3X

Abs
Hanging leg raises- 20X5
15 min Ab circuit

Cardio- 30 HIIT on elliptical 1min sprint/1 min normal


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Kicking ass Gymgirl!!!
> 
> Keep focused!!





fitter420 said:


> Gymgirl, Great log and great pics. Not being your rude but you are hot! Good for you!




Trying to stay focused. Thanks for the support and the comments!


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 3, 2012)

First off, congrats on committing to your vision of what you want!!!!!!!!!
Next, you look great to begin with.
But, you NEED to eat more(as stated already by so many great minds here). More protein. At least a shake somewhere. Listen to your body.
Lastly, and I hope I don`t offend you, Anavar will get you where you are looking to go IF you want to step to the "dark side". If not I certainly respect clean athletes.
I`ll be watching this log. I really like your diet. I just need to triple your portions for myself. LOL


----------



## Getbig2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job! I can see a big difference from the first pics! Alot more tone and lean! Keep it up, your doing great! And GL hard work pays off!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> First off, congrats on committing to your vision of what you want!!!!!!!!!
> Next, you look great to begin with.
> But, you NEED to eat more(as stated already by so many great minds here). More protein. At least a shake somewhere. Listen to your body.
> Lastly, and I hope I don`t offend you, Anavar will get you where you are looking to go IF you want to step to the "dark side". If not I certainly respect clean athletes.
> I`ll be watching this log. I really like your diet. I just need to triple your portions for myself. LOL



Thanks! I know I messed up with my calorie intake at first I definitely wasn't eating enough. I just figured since I wasn't losing weight I needed to keep decreasing, but now I know for my next show. This has really opened my eyes and come October time I am going to look way better. I don't want to increase anything now since I am so close to my show but after I am going to stick with a diet and eat a lot more.

I also have some confusion about protein intake. All the articles and books I have read say that you really only need to consume .8-1.2/kg of body weight and to take in 50% carbs, so it would be 30% from protein, 20% from fat and the rest with carbs, is this right? I am already now consuming way more protein than that. I also know people that are strict paleo so they don't even consume complex carbs. It's confusing me.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Great pictures and progress.





Getbig2 said:


> Great job! I can see a big difference from the first pics! Alot more tone and lean! Keep it up, your doing great! And GL hard work pays off!




Thanks! Will post some more today!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing progress so far!  Keep it up!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

3/4/2012

Diet
Meal 1- 4egg whites, veggies, 4oz chicken slices, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 1C spinach, 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 4 egg whites
Totals- 1,491 cals, 58.6g fat, 57.7g carbs, 188.1g pro

Cross Fit Type work out- 4 rounds
Walking lunges- 25 total
Wall balls w/8lb- 25
Push ups- 25
Dubs- 50
Box jump- 25

Love HIIT work outs I feel so good after!


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 4, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks! I know I messed up with my calorie intake at first I definitely wasn't eating enough. I just figured since I wasn't losing weight I needed to keep decreasing, but now I know for my next show. This has really opened my eyes and come October time I am going to look way better. I don't want to increase anything now since I am so close to my show but after I am going to stick with a diet and eat a lot more.
> 
> I also have some confusion about protein intake. All the articles and books I have read say that you really only need to consume .8-1.2/kg of body weight and to take in 50% carbs, so it would be 30% from protein, 20% from fat and the rest with carbs, is this right? I am already now consuming way more protein than that. I also know people that are strict paleo so they don't even consume complex carbs. It's confusing me.


 I don`t count anything. I really never have. I just listen to my body. I eat a LOT of protein, lots of veggies. Some rice/pasta. Fruits I usually limit to the first 4 hours I`m awake and maybe a few berries or a banana in a shake before bed. Any fat I get is from milk, greek yogurt, cheese, meat and olive oil. If I`m feeling tired, I eat more carbs. If I`m a little amped up and workouts are too easy, I cut back on carbs so my body has to work harder. I know this sounds weird, but it works for me. After your next contest, try this for a week. see if it makes sense to you by how you feel. You can have everything dialed in on paper but if you don`t feel/see it in your body, it`s just numbers on paper.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Up-to-date pics 3-4-12*


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

you have nice quad sweep!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great start! Can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 4, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> *Up-to-date pics 3-4-12*


 Pics don`t lie. Looking great.


----------



## Getbig2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


>




HOT!! Looking great! And the pics dont lie for sure! Love that body, just right! Plenty of toned curves! Dont like toothpick bodies! How far out from you comp are you now?


----------



## fit4life (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good! Your training and your diet surely is working for you. What are you 20 days out now? You are going to do to just fine.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 5, 2012)

unclem said:


> you have nice quad sweep!





MuscleGauge1 said:


> Great start! Can't wait to see the finish!





Caretaker said:


> Pics don`t lie. Looking great.





Getbig2 said:


> HOT!! Looking great! And the pics dont lie for sure! Love that body, just right! Plenty of toned curves! Dont like toothpick bodies! How far out from you comp are you now?





fit4life said:


> Looking good! Your training and your diet surely is working for you. What are you 20 days out now? You are going to do to just fine.



Thanks Guys! yep 20 days out can't wait! Well happy Monday time to get that cardio in


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 6, 2012)

3/5/2012

Diet- higher carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, veggies, 5oz chicken breast slices, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1oz almonds
Meal 3- 3oz chicken, 3 egg whites, large salad, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8oz fish, veggies, 3 egg whites, 1T pb
Meal 5- 4 oz chicken, 1C spinach
Totals- 1,655cals, 54.4g fat, 77.0g carb, 212.6g pro

WO- Chest/Abs/Cardio

Incline bench
65/10
75/10
85/10

DB flat bench
40/10
45/10
45/10

Flys on cable
7.5/12
12.5/10
17.5/10
12.5/12

Body wt dips
10
10
8

Cardio- 35min HIIT on bike

3/6/2012

Diet-low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 3 egg whites, 1can tuna, 2 T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1 oz almonds
Meal 5- 8oz fish, 1C spinach, veggies, 3 egg whites

Totals- 1561cals, 66.8g fat, 44.3g carb, 194.5g pro

WO- Back/cardio

Dead lift
115/12
135/10
155/8
185/8

HS Lat Pull down 
140/10 3X

Super set one arm pull downs
45/10 3X

BB row
95/10 3X

Straight arm pull downs
30/10
40/10
55/7

Hyper-extension holding 45lb plate
12X3

Treadmill-10min
Row machine-10min


----------



## bwrag (Mar 6, 2012)

your looking great deff. on track


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a video of the last set of Deadlifts @ 185






YouTube Video


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 7, 2012)

*3/7/2012*

*Diet*- no carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 1 scoop protien powder, 1T pb
Meal 2- 1oz unsalted peanuts, 5oz chicken
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 4- same as meal 2
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 3egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Totals - 1569cals, 75.3g fat, 37.4g carbs, 195.4g pro

*WO*- Arms

*Cardio*- 10 min elliptical
*
Close grip bench*
65/10
75/10
80/10

*EZ bar tri ext*
30/20
40/15
50/12
50/12

*Tri push downs*
30/10
30/10
30/10

*DB curls*
15/15
20/10
20/10

*Hammer curls*
15/20
15/20
drop set
25/10
20/10
15/10


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 8, 2012)

3/8/2012

Diet- Mod carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 5oz chicken, 6oz sweet potato, veggies
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 T evoo
Meal 4- 1scoop protien powder, 2 egg whites, 2T oatmeal
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1499cals, 54.7g fat,	69.9g carb, 188.9g pro	

WO- Quads/calfs/cardio

Leg ext
45/15
60/12
80/12
100/10

Squat on Smith (bar wt not included)
70/12
120/10
120/10

Hack squat
140/12
140/10
140/10

Leg press ea leg
40/10
50/10
60/10

Leg press both legs
115/10
140/10
150/10

Adduction
150/15slow, 10 pulses, 15 slow X 3

Smith calf raises
70/ toes out 10slow, 10 pulses, toes straight 10 slow 10 pulses X 3

Seated calf raises toes pointed in
55/12 ea leg X 3
110/12slow 10 pulses X 3

Cardio- Stair master 45min level 8 intervals


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 8, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> I don`t count anything. I really never have. I just listen to my body. I eat a LOT of protein, lots of veggies. Some rice/pasta. Fruits I usually limit to the first 4 hours I`m awake and maybe a few berries or a banana in a shake before bed. Any fat I get is from milk, greek yogurt, cheese, meat and olive oil. If I`m feeling tired, I eat more carbs. If I`m a little amped up and workouts are too easy, I cut back on carbs so my body has to work harder. I know this sounds weird, but it works for me. After your next contest, try this for a week. see if it makes sense to you by how you feel. You can have everything dialed in on paper but if you don`t feel/see it in your body, it`s just numbers on paper.



I know what you mean by listening to your body. I don't think I did that before because when I would eat I wouldn't stop when I was full lol. I think I know now how my body works, this contest dieting has really opened up my eyes. I am def ready to eat more of a variety but healthy food.


----------



## gamma (Mar 8, 2012)

repping those dead's out


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/2012

Diet- high carb

Woke up 5 am had a cup of coffee and went to the gym. Trained shoulders/Abs and ran on the treadmill.

WO- Shoulders/Abs

Smith Machine shoulder press behind neck (bar wt not included)
50/10
50/10
50/10

Revers pec deck
55/12
70/10
85/10
85/10

Lateral raises on pulleys
2.5/12
7.5/8 2.5/8
7.5/8 2.5/8

DB front raises
15/10
15/10
15/10

Up right rows on pulleys
40/10
45/10
55/10

Decline Crunches holding 10lbs
25 X 3

plan on doing more abs tonight

cardio- ran/walked on treadmill @ random 35min

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5 oz chicken, vegggies, 1/3 C oats
Meal 2- 1 oz peanuts, 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites
Meal 3- 5 oz chicken, 1C spinach, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1,547cals, 56.2g fat, 71.6g carbs, 195.8g pro


----------



## malk (Mar 9, 2012)

Has your condition changed over the last week? leaner,tighter etc.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful body!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 11, 2012)

*3/10/2012*

*Diet*- low carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 1 oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 1 C spinach 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo

Rest day- It was a very nice day out so I took the dog for a walk.

*3/11/2012*

*Diet*- no carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 2- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 2T pb
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 1 C spinach 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1573cals, 69.7g fat, 35.9g carb, 206.3g pro

*WO*- Glutes/Hamstrings/Cardio

Warm up- 1 mile on treadmill

*SLDL*
90/15
115/12
135/10
135/10

*Seated leg curls*
70/15
80/12
90/10
95/8
*
Bridges w/45lb plate on floor*
25 X 3
*
Lunges w/ one foot on bench*
20/10
20/10
20/10

*Glute ext*
100/10
100/10
100/10

*Abduction*
150/10 slow 10 pulses 10 slow
170/same
170/same

*Cardio*- 30min on elliptical intervals


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 11, 2012)

malk said:


> Has your condition changed over the last week? leaner,tighter etc.





Calves of Steel said:


> Wow what a beautiful body!!




I do feel a lot tighter and my midsection has tightened up a bit. It's been really slow but every day I feel I am making progress.

Thanks I have been really working hard at it!


----------



## malk (Mar 11, 2012)

thats good ,your diet looks spot on atm,you can drop a few cals from
now on,running in to the show,start lowering your fats and replace
with whey,and start increasing your water intake...you could also
switch too turkey and fish for protein sources..simple things like this
will have a big impact on your condition,broccoli is another good addition.
Although prob similar to your spinach,you;l burn lots of cals digesting
broc,if steamed.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 12, 2012)

malk said:


> thats good ,your diet looks spot on atm,you can drop a few cals from
> now on,running in to the show,start lowering your fats and replace
> with whey,and start increasing your water intake...you could also
> switch too turkey and fish for protein sources..simple things like this
> ...



Awesome thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 12, 2012)

*3/12/2012*

*Diet*- low carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5 oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1 oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 4 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1C spinach, 2 egg whites
Post WO- 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites
Meal 5- 8 oz white fish, 4 asparagus, slices of zucchini, broccoli
*Totals* - 1481cals,  39.1g fat, 49.4g carbs, 236.8g pro

*WO*- Chest/Abs/Cardio

*Incline*
85/10
95/10
105/8
*
Flat bench DB*
35/12
40/10
45/8

*Pec deck flys*
70/15
85/12
100/10

*body wt dips*
12
10
6

*Abs*

*hanging leg raises*
25 X 3
*
Machine Crunches body wt*
25 X 3
*
Machine Crunches*
85/15
85/15

*Rotation Machine*
50/25 each side X 2

*Cardio*- Intervals on Bike 45min


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Your killing it! Keep it up! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 13, 2012)

3/13/2012

Diet- higher carb

Meal 1- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 4 egg whites, 4oz tilapia, veggies, 1 C spinach, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites
Meal 4- 8 oz tilapia, steamed veggies, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Total- 1,283cals, 33.4g fat, 69.2g carbs, 175.2g pro

WO- Back/Cardio

Lat pull down
55/15
85/10
100/10
115/8

Hammer strength machine row
45ea side/10
55ea/10
55ea/10
60ea/8

Close grip pull downs
70/12
85/10
100/10

Straight arm pull downs
40/10
40/10
40/10

Back ext holding 45lb plate
12 X 3

Cardio- 35 min on Elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 14, 2012)

3/14/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites, 1/2C oats
Meal 2-4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 4- same as 2
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, steamed veggies, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- same as 3
Total- 1,236 cals, 28.7g fats, 44.1g carbs, 193.5g pro

WO- 50min cardio/abs
25min on stair master intervals level 12
25min on elliptical
Planning on doing abs tonight


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 15, 2012)

*3/15/2012*

*Diet*- No carb

Meal 1- veggies, 4 egg whites, 8oz tilapia, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 2- 2 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia
Meal 3- 1 C spinach, 1 can tuna, 4 egg whites, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites
Meal 5- steamed veggies, 8 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 6 - 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
*Totals* - 1271cals, 33.0g fats, 15.1g carbs, 217.7g pro

*WO*- Legs (light)

*Circuit 5 rounds*
BB squat 95 X 15
SLDL 65 X 15
Lunge jumps 20 total
*
Circuit 4 rounds*
Lunges w/ 40lbs bar 20 total
Leg ext 50 X 15
Lying Leg curl 50 X 15

*Circuit 3 rounds*
Abduction 150 X 15
Adduction 150 X 15
Seated calves 100 X 15

Slow and controlled with all movements.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any tips on carb and water depletion a week out from contest would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, I was going to do a full body work out Sunday. Monday hit lower body and Tuesday upper body all end with 30 min of cardio. Then Wednesday just to 30 min cardio. Rest until show. What do you guys think?


----------



## malk (Mar 16, 2012)

If your going down a carb depletion,your looking at around 4-5
days,but considering your diet has incorporated zero carbs already
you may not get that shock affect on your condition.
What i did in the past was.....sat before show..
5-6 or so meals of grilled turkey breast and broccoli,i would
omit all the fats your taking,and just have a few omega caps
through the day,the rest of your cals will come from a zero
carb whey drinks too make up the higher protein intake,i was
on around 500grams a day,should be less for yourself,say
3oo ish.
I was drinking 10-12 litres of water a day,alot i know some get
same effect from 6-8,this sheds most water held in your body,you
drink less on show day,but keep drinking,also get 6grams of Vit C
down you as well,and minerals etc,carbing up is the hardest part,
knowing when to stop,but you should start friday,eating baked
pots every hour,and keep an eye on the mirror,condition changes
rapid,I won my national show,and was shredded doing this,ide say
carb up over a 16 hour period,but you may get away with less,only
you know how your body works lol,and youl learn alot from this.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 16, 2012)

3/16/2012

Diet- Mod carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, veggies, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 2- 2 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 3- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 1 C spinach 1 tsp evoo
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Total- 1,311cals, 27.7g fat, 48.1 carbs, 209.7g pro

WO- Shoulders/Abs/Cardio (Light)

Reverse pec deck
55/12 3X

Lying side lateral raises
7.5/10 3X

DB shoulder press
25/10 3X

Front raises on pulleys
30/10 3X

Abs

Cardio- 10 min on elliptical
           20 min on treadmill


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 18, 2012)

malk said:


> If your going down a carb depletion,your looking at around 4-5
> days,but considering your diet has incorporated zero carbs already
> you may not get that shock affect on your condition.
> What i did in the past was.....sat before show..
> ...



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 18, 2012)

3/17/2012

Work outs- Arms

Close grip
65/10 3X

Tri push downs
35/12
35/15
40/12

Tri overhead ext
30/12
35/12
40/10

Kick backs on cable
10/10 3X

Seated DB curls
15/10
15/12
15/12

Preacher
30/12
40/12
40/12

Cable bis 
20/12
25/12
25/12

Cardio
1 mile run
20 min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 18, 2012)

*3/18/2012*

Last Week!! I am so excited and ready to be done this has been such a  long journey. I have been dieting for 20 weeks with no cheats no alcohol  and boy has it been rough. I think for next time I will hire a coach,  but I am so proud of myself I am finally stepping on stage!
*
Diet-*

Meal 1- 1 C spinach, 2 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 1 serving oats
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 C spinach, 1 serving oats,2 egg whites
Meal 3- 8oz white fish, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 1 C spinach, 4 egg whites
*Totals*- 1311cals, 18.1g fat,    102.1g carbs, 181.4g pro

Rest day today
*
New game plan: *(kind of what I have been doing)
For my carbs I will have a higher carb day today which is Sunday then, 
Monday- low carb
Tuesday- no carb
Wed- low carb
Thurs- higher carb
Friday high carbs (not going passed 100g)
Then Friday night and Saturday morning I will have a *small* high fat/high carb meal. Saturday I will eat *light*  and small throughout the day while doing sips of water. As far as water  goes I will have a gallon all week up until Friday, then Friday consume  3L, and do sips on Saturday.      
*
Work outs*

Sunday: Rest
Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Tris/abs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Tuesday: Legs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Wed: Back/Bi/Abs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Thursday: Light circuit hitting all major muscle groups
Friday: Rest
Saturday: *Show day!!*


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 19, 2012)

3/19/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 1/2C oats, 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 3- 8 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach
Meal 4- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites

Totals- 1,149cals, 15.7g fat, 51.7g carbs, 192.9g pro

WO- Chest/shoulders/tri/abs

10 min run on treadmill

Flat bench
85/10 3X

Incline fly
15/10 3X

Alternating DB shoulder press
15/10 3X

Alternating lateral and front raises
7.5/16 3X

Reverse pec dec
40/12 3X

Skull crushers
30/12 3X

Rope press downs
25/10 3X

Hanging leg raises
15 and 10 total on sides 3X

Decline crunches (slow)
15 3X

Elliptical 15 min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 20, 2012)

3/20/2012

Diet- no carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 3- 8 oz tilapia, veggies
Meal 4- 1 can tuna
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- 4 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach

WO- legs/cardio

5min warm up on treadmill

BB squat
85/12 3X

Leg Ext
40/12 3X

Leg curl
60/15 3X

Seated calves
50/15 3X

Adduction
100/15 3X

Abduction
100/15 3X

Lunges holding 10lbsnDB
8full/8pulses/8full 1X

15 min on elliptical


----------



## malk (Mar 22, 2012)

good luck on the weekend.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 23, 2012)

*3/21/2012*

Back/bis/abs

Lat pull downs
40/15 3X

cable row
55/12 3X

DB row
25/10 3X

Back Ext
15 3X

Ez bar curl 20lbs
21s 3X

Alternate Hammer DB curl
10/20 3X

Leg raises on bench 15 3X
HS crunches 15 3X
*
Thurs- 3/22/2012*

Vertical traction
20/25
30/25

Seated machine row
30/25
30/25

Bench
45/50

Shoulder DB press
10/20
10/20

DB curl
7.5/25
7.5/25

reverse grip pull downs
20/25
20/25

Leg press
60/25
40/25

leg ext
20/25
20/25

leg curl
20/25
20/25

leg curl
20/25
20/25

seated calves
toes in/25
toes out/25
toes straight/25

*3/23/2012*

Rest

Diet has just been small proportions of brown rice and egg whites split through out the day. Tonight I plan on having something small that is high fat/high carb maybe a sandwich.
One more day way excited!!


----------



## NVRBDR (Mar 23, 2012)

Impressive, Good job!

Way to stay focused!


----------



## fit4life (Mar 23, 2012)

i have been following along GG, great journal.  I wish you the best in your competition this weekend and look forward in seeing your results.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## NVRBDR (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations! nice end results


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh it was the best experience of my life!! I loved it and I am  for sure doing it aging in October. I didn't place but I definitely  looked better than some that did place! I was so worried that I didn't  look good, I was stressing out for nothing. The only thing I need help  with is my posing so I am going to hire a posing coach for next time.  Back stage everyone had their own coach and I was just watching and  learning. It did feel good that I did everything myself but I think if I  had some kind of support backstage I wouldn't of been so nervous. What a  relief, now I know what to do. I did beige all day Sunday and still  recovering lol. I am taking this week off from working out but keeping  with the diet. I am not as strict but it is all healthy and more  variety. I am up to 1800 calories and I am going to stay there for a  while just to see how my body recovers. Monday I will be lifting heavy!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations for getting on stage and completing this step of your journey !! Enjoy some time !!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on your first show!  That must be an amazing feeling.  I'm sure you will kill them in October...


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay time to start up again. I have been very busy with a new job and haven't had time to log anything. Right now I am keeping my calories under 2000 and seeing how that goes. I have had good and bad days since my show and need to get back in the swing of things. I still need to lose fat before I compete again, so I am going to continue to eat clean with clean cheats. I pack on the pounds really easy and I need to be super strict. I have noticed my chest has developed quite a bit so I am only going to do one or two exercises for chest. Also I am going to bring my rep range a little higher than my normal 8-10.

Today 4/16/12

Meal 1- protein pancakes (1 scoop whey, 2T wheat bran, 3 egg whites, 1 banana w/no cal syrup)
Meal 2- 1/2 c cottage cheese, 1 apple, 2 whole wheat cracker sheets
Meal 3- Turkey burger, w/ fat free cheese, Thin bun
Meal 4- 6 oz tilapia, veggies
post wo- 1/2 scoop whey
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, salad w/ 1 boiled egg, 2 T dried cranberries, 1 T low cal dressing

Today's work out will be chest and back. I won't be training until later so I will post my workout tonight!


----------



## ebn2002 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking great and congrats on doing your first show!  With the experience you will do much better at the next one.


----------



## jimm (Apr 16, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 16, 2012)

jimm said:


> looking good!





ebn2002 said:


> Looking great and congrats on doing your first show!  With the experience you will do much better at the next one.



Thanks guys! Yeah I gained so much experience and I can't wait for my next show, my goal is to get a trophy


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 16, 2012)

4/16/2012

Great work out today. Back and bis were pumped! 

Chest/Back

Push ups wide/normal/narrow
3X15 each

Dead lifts
95X15
115X15
125X15

Super set w/ Back ext holding 35lb plate
3X15

Hammer strength lat pull down
45 ea sideX20
70 eaX15
70 eaX13

Super set w/ DB row
30X15 3sets

Machine row wide grip
45X15
45X15
55X15

Super set w/ pull downs narrow grip
55X15
70X15
70X15

Abs
Hanging leg raises
30/25/20/15

Torso twist
2X25


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job!!! Take guts to get on stage. Congrats. I`m proud of you. Kill it in October!!!!!


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job making it to the show!  How do you think you did on your carb loading?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 17, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Great job!!! Take guts to get on stage. Congrats. I`m proud of you. Kill it in October!!!!!



Thanks!



BFHammer said:


> Great job making it to the show!  How do you think you did on your carb loading?



I think my I did my carb load pretty well considering I was just doing what everyone else was doing. I wasn't going to eat anything but then looking around girls were eating peanut butter, candy bars, crackers you name it. I was scared to eat any of that but I decided what the heck I might as well. After the prejudge I went out and had steak and potatoes for my lunch. I definitely enjoyed that meal but I made sure I didn't over eat or become too full. After eating my muscles were full and my veins pop out it was awesome!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 17, 2012)

Quads/Calves 

Hack squat feet close
wu- body wt
90X15
140X15
140X15

leg press feet close super set with 20 box jumps
205X15
205X15
205X15

Leg ext (slow)
50X15
50X15
50X15

smith machine calf raises
out- 15 slow 10 pulses 2 sets
straight- 15 slow 10 pulses 2 sets

seated calf raises toes in
110X15
110X15
110X15

Adduction
150X15 slow 10 pulses 15 slow 3sets

Ran a mile after


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 18, 2012)

4/18/12

Shoulders/abs

smith machine shoulder press (wt bar not included)
30lb/15
50/15
50/15

DB Lateral raises with arms bent
15/15
15/15
15/15

Shoulder press machine
35/15
35/15
35/15

Reverse pec dec
70/15
70/15
70/15

Lateral raises one arm at a time 
12/15
12/15
12/15

Front raises on cable
12.5/15
12.5/15
12.5/15

Abs-


----------

